# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Wearables store from Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Amazon.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon now has a dedicated wearables store"

by Sean Buckley 
April 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Wearables 

Published on Jun 9, 2014




> Learn valuable information about yourself, and connect with the world around you, hands-free.

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Technology - Fitness Resolution

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Technology - Wellness 

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Technology - Family & Kids

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Technology - Coming Soon 

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Technology - Smart Watches 

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon App for Smart Watches 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> The latest Amazon App for Android phones now includes support for Android Wear devices in the US, extending the mobile shopping experience to smart watches and making Amazon accessible anywhere your watch can go. The smart watch app is a companion to the Amazon shopping app for Android smartphones and is automatically available for customers who pair their Android Wear watch with their phone. Learn more at: https://www.amazon.com/androidapp

----------

